# Need Advice on Cooling Warehouse



## Admin (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey friends! I'm taking over a 5000 square foot warehouse, 18' ceilings, on lease, and want to cool it. What is the best option? I'm just leasing so want to go with the cheapest option.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 26, 2015)

Nubian slaves with large palm fronds.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Nubian slaves with large palm fronds.



Boy Mr. Smarty Pants, admin asks a serious question and he gets a off the wall answer. He's from Texas, there are no palm fronds near him. He'll have to use Palmetto fronds...jeesh...

What about swamp coolers?

https://www.google.com/search?q=swa...crosoft:en-US:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2015)

Swamp cooler will probably not work with humidity.

How about just fans or 30 portable C units.


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 27, 2015)

Run Sprinklers on the roof.  I have a friend who owns a fish farm and he claims it dropped the temp in his fish house ten degrees on a 90° day.

Of course you would probably be arrested for using the water.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2015)

He's not in California. Texas has extra water anyway.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 27, 2015)

What will the usage of the building be? If you are in Texas and need that size building and that high of ceiling and need the whole place cooled I would suggest finding another place if that one wasn&#8217;t insulated for AC. If you need a place there to be cool for you to work but the bulk of the building is storage I will suggest a small shop type office built inside the building with a small window AC unit. All the above answers will work but cost is going to kill you with 18&#8217; ceilings. 

That&#8217;s my well thought out and practical advice. 

PS I do believe the slaves in Texas are no longer Nubian.


----------



## havasu (Jun 27, 2015)

Dole out enough samples of your home brew and nobody will care how hot it is. 


http://www.homebrewsupply.com/


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 27, 2015)

One of these will get the air moving in the warehouse.  Then like bud suggests build an office with an AC unit.


http://www.bigassfans.com/


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 28, 2015)

I was just wondering. Is this the best little Warehouse in Texas by any chance?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> I was just wondering. Is this the best little Warehouse in Texas by any chance?



Oh my, I see where this threads heading...


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry I don't watch movies or television or listen to music or read books, so unsure what reference that is.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frigidai...-and-Remote-FFRH2522R2/205870217?N=5yc1vZc4lu

So this says it will cool a 1600sq foot area. Will two of these guys make a dent in the temperature of the building?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2015)

Admin said:


> *Sorry I don't watch movies or television or listen to music or read books, so unsure what reference that is.*
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frigidai...-and-Remote-FFRH2522R2/205870217?N=5yc1vZc4lu
> 
> So this says it will cool a 1600sq foot area. Will two of these guys make a dent in the temperature of the building?



Really, Burt Reynolds...you need to get out a little more...:beer:

What's there now? Insulation, type of construction? How much glass exposure?

Some how, this is my impression of what Texas is really like.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3uX58tQ7mQ[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2015)

Remember those are estimates for an insulated home with eight foot ceilings.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 28, 2015)

Also depends on what you're loading it up with. If it's servers and stuff, then I hope you have tech support on hand. (Don't know what else you do beside admin-ing)


----------



## EmmaTaylor (Jun 29, 2015)

There are numerous alternatives when air conditioning a warehouse. Depending upon what your needs are, you can bring down the temperature of the whole warehouse, or individual work spaces to help your employees enjoy a more tolerable work environment. Temperature, humidity, and drafts are all things to take into consideration when attempting to make a warehouse environment pleasant. Installing industrial size air conditioners is the most certain technique of cooling a warehouse, but it is also the most expensive. You can go with draft Stoppers & humidifiers also.

Good Luck...!!


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 29, 2015)

5000x18=90,000 cubic feet,   1600x8=12,800 cubic feet, 90,000/12,000= 7, Factor in lack of insulation factor I would double the requirement. Factor in Texas heat and sun I would double that again. My guess is 28 of the home depot units would about do it. Two will make a small dent. 
The nice thing about window units though is if they are blowing right on you they will cool you off even if they don&#8217;t cool down the building. 

You know you are getting old when 1982 movies are too old for people to remember. How come Burt looks so old now but Dolly looks the same? And are you saying Texas isn&#8217;t like that?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 29, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> How come Burt looks so old now *but Dolly looks the same?* And are you saying Texas isnt like that?



One word...Bondo.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 29, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> One word...Bondo.


 

Around here they call them bolt ons  :hide:


----------



## nealtw (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is a good explanation. Best is to figure out what you need and then ask, how do I do it cheaper.
http://dbairtech.com/commercial-air-conditioning-companies-for-warehouses/


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 5, 2015)

Insulation is going to be everything .

     Next , what is the average relative humidity ?  If low enough , maybe swamp coolers .  Or something like these ;

http://www.spot-coolers.com/evaporative.php

     If not , it will take a lot of tons of A/C .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## buffalo (Jul 5, 2015)

Admin said:


> Sorry I don't watch movies or television or listen to music or read books, so unsure what reference that is.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frigidai...-and-Remote-FFRH2522R2/205870217?N=5yc1vZc4lu
> 
> So this says it will cool a 1600sq foot area. Will two of these guys make a dent in the temperature of the building?



I have that window unit . Haven't used it since I moved , but big , heavy and pumps cold air. Like everyone else said though , insulation,  any machinery running ? Ect


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 7, 2015)

I have seen 24,000 BTU ( 2 ton ) units on sale for around $ 600 .  They are 240 VAC , so dedicated 240 VAC single phase circuits ( probably 20 amp ) will be required for each one .

     I am pretty sure 36,000 BTU ( 3 ton )  window units are made .

God bless
Wyr

     Window shakers tend to be some what noisy .  That may or may not matter yin your application .


----------



## buffalo (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine was 400$ I believe.


----------

